# How often do you try a new recipe?



## rodentraiser (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a recipe box and recipe cards, but I have yet to write anything down. I've been collecting them as links online and today I finally decided to go through them and clear a lot of them out. The result is I have 11 new recipes to try this month, and possibly more. 

So I was just curious - how many new recipes a month does everyone here usually try?


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't give you a hard and fast number.  But whenever I have the energy, I have a very very very very VERY very very very very long list of recipes I want to try.  Heck, I have about 30 recipes for biscuits alone.  I have yet to find one that works out as well as the one I used as a kid 40-50 years ago.

I will NEVER get around to actually trying even a tenth of what I have bookmarked, but a girl can dream, can't she?  LOL!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 4, 2016)

*rr*, I would say on average it's at least one a week. Sometimes three or four are bunched up in one week, but then I won't make anything new for weeks after that.

*KB*, I'm like you are. Between recipes clipped out, saved from online, and bookmarked in cookbooks, I will NEVER live long enough to try even one tenth of what I've saved. So much easier to fall back on an old faithful recipe when you're short of time or brain power.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 4, 2016)

Like CG, we average about one per week. Sometimes we just make something that is not based on any recipe.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 4, 2016)

Im in the one a week club too.
Anytime I see a recipe a I want to try, I bookmark it and place it in my " Untried recipes" folder.    If its a picture of something ( maybe the way something is presented, but not a recipe) I have a separate folder of pics.

Once I've tried the recipe, it either gets transferred to my " Tried and liked " folder, or gets flushed.

I to have dozens and dozens fo Untried recipes in that folder.  Most of which I probably don't even remember that I bookmarked.

I then have my cookbooks, which I usually use as reference, but on occasion, Ill be in the mood for something from a particular chef/ author, and Ill searcher something to make.

Larry


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2016)

About once a week.

Usually the initial idea comes from DC, FB or the monthly magazine from Wegman's, followed by a few quick Google searches.

The recipes are for inspiration, I rarely follow them.  I tend to adjust most recipes to what I have on hand.  

Once or twice a year I find a recipe that becomes part of my monthly or seasonal rotation, until it gets bumped by the next "OMG best  thing ever". 

Lately I've been looking at pizza and pasta substitutes, soups and lentils as a replacement or extender for ground beef.


----------



## creative (Feb 4, 2016)

Maybe once a fortnight.  It mostly depends on if I can match what I buy (i.e. preferably something reduced in price) to a recipe that I might have in my bag.  (I keep some cut out recipes in envelopes there - made a thread on it).

Mostly though I prefer to improvise which may, in itself, go way back to a basic recipe but with my added variation on it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 4, 2016)

In addition to my post, Just like Aunt Bea, It's not too often that I find a new recipe that falls into my monthly rotation.  But I get excited when one does.  Even though I can go 2 months without repeating the same meal twice.  After so many years, things do get routine, so it's always nice when something makes it into the rotation.

Usually, when I do try a new recipe, I try to follow it exactly the first time around.  If i don't like it, and see no potential, the recipe gets flushed.  If its perfect ,as is, or if with a little tweaking can become better, Ill make notes about what changes I'd make and try it again.

Unless it is a " Meat " recipe that I am converting to vegetarian.  Then, clearly I make changes so i can eat it.

Sometimes i do have to ' save ' the recipe, if i don't like how its going during the process, I may make some last minute changes or substitutions just so everyone will eat it.  Usually I have a pretty good concept of how the recipe will taste just by reading it through.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a process where when I see a recipe I like I print it out and three hole punch.  I put them in a stack to try.  It is a very large stack I might add.  If i try and like them, they go into my 3 ring binder, if not they go into the round file cabinet.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 4, 2016)

All the time.  I have, on occasion, tried a new recipe every day for months on end.  Love doing that because we're treated to such a wonderful variety of dishes.  Some are "keepers," others...not so much.

Fortunately, my husband will eat nearly anything so, when it comes to trying a new recipe, the sky's the limit in our house.  Yeah!!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 4, 2016)

Like you, Aunt Bea, I use inspiration as my guide.  Just this week, I was prepping to make my version of tuna casserole.  

In the back of my mind is the fact that tuna is OK, but just not special.  

I thought about using canned salmon instead, figuring it might be better, and voila, a new addition to my regular rotation has happened.

I'd estimate that kind of thing happens several times a month.  Some work out, some are just okay, and some are fails.

DC gives me lots of ideas.  Often it's just the mention of an ingredient that starts my creative juices flowing.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you, everyone. I was really beginning to worry since I had so many recipes in my links. I thought I was the only one who collected too many to use!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2016)

I also have maybe hundreds of recipes to try.  I try recipes from our members here most often though. If I've known a member for a while they feel more like a "family" recipe.


----------



## Addie (Feb 5, 2016)

Zhizara said:


> Like you, Aunt Bea, I use inspiration as my guide.  Just this week, I was prepping to make my version of tuna casserole.
> 
> In the back of my mind is the fact that tuna is OK, but just not special.
> 
> ...



Z, one of my favorite dishes my mother made used to be creamed salmon and peas over mashed taters or rice. She used the canned salmon. It was my job to pick out all the cartilage. BTW, it is also a New England tradition to serve this dish on July 4th. Don't ask me why. I have no idea. 

My daughter took me to get my hair cut today and then we went out to eat. She had a pineapple pizza (YUK!) and I had a fried chicken thigh and wing.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 5, 2016)

I have hundreds and maybe thousands of saved recipes I've saved to try. I have as many I've tried and lied that I don't make often. 

Periodically I scan my untried recipes and pull a few to try. Then I buy the ingredients and go for it. On average I try 3-4 a month.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 5, 2016)

Because I test drive recipes and develop recipes for a company, there are weeks that I test drive 6-8 recipes and develop 4-.6 sides. When developing recipes, I pick a flavour profile and take it from the protein to the sides. When test driving a recipe, plating also comes into play. There is a lot that I take into account - colour, building the flavour profile, introducing a different way to use an ingredient, cost, etc. I guess I am not your average home cook...


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 5, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Because I test drive recipes and develop recipes for a company, there are weeks that I test drive 6-8 recipes and develop 4-6 sides. When developing recipes, I pick a flavour profile and take it from the protein to the sides. When test driving a recipe, plating also comes into play. There is a lot that I take into account - colour, building the flavour profile, introducing a different way to use an ingredient, cost, etc. I guess I am not your average home cook...



Since you're developing and testing recipes for pay, you're not talking about home cooking at all. I'm glad you're successful at it, but it isn't really comparable.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 5, 2016)

I probably try a different recipe every week or two.  Then again, my recipes are always different even if they're for the same dish, I have a tendency to fling together stuff without a recipe.  Thankfully I don't bake.  That would make for some really interesting results.

Zhizara said:
Flinging things together, yep that's me too. I rarely make a dish the same way twice.  Even when I do make it the same way, it still gets changed gradually.

i once tried baking lots of different cookies.  I had so many fails - cookies without sugar, too much baking powder.  I finally decided baking was not for me and quit entirely.  If I want baked goods, I just buy them from the shelves or in-store bakery!  No more fails or flour on a floor that has recessed grout!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Since you're developing and testing recipes for pay, you're not talking about home cooking at all. I'm glad you're successful at it, but it isn't really comparable.


But the recipes are for home cooks, so that is also a factor. Ease of preo, time it takes, etc. I develop a lot of the recipes in my head before I take them to the kitchen.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 6, 2016)

Addie said:


> My daughter took me to get my hair cut today and then we went out to eat. She had a pineapple pizza (YUK!) and I had a fried chicken thigh and wing.



You don't like the pineapple and ham Hawaiian pizza? Oh, that's my favorite!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 6, 2016)

Addie said:


> ...My daughter took me to get my hair cut today and then we went out to eat. She had a pineapple pizza (YUK!)...


Did you try it? Or did you "yuck" it only because you saw it. Don't knock it unless you tried it. You're allowed to say "yuck" only if you took three bites.  


rodentraiser said:


> You don't like the pineapple and ham Hawaiian pizza? Oh, that's my favorite!


I like them. Not my favorite "like", but we used to get them when were in in OH. A chain out of Columbus (Donatos) offers one with ham, pineapple, almonds, and a dusting of cinnamon. Our son wanted to try it. We said "WHY?" But when we all tried it, we liked it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2016)

I try out two new recipes a month...most of the time I fall back on quick and easy favorites.  Right now I am working my way through a Mexican Cookbook.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did you try it? Or did you "yuck" it only because you saw it. Don't knock it unless you tried it. You're allowed to say "yuck" only if you took three bites.
> 
> I like them. Not my favorite "like", but we used to get them when were in in OH. A chain out of Columbus (Donatos) offers one with ham, pineapple, almonds, and a dusting of cinnamon. Our son wanted to try it. We said "WHY?" But when we all tried it, we liked it.



I don't like pineapple. In any form. The acid is too much for me. And I simply cannot stand the texture of pineapple against my teeth.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2016)

For me it is the list of ingredients. Too many ingredients, or very expensive ones, I don't even consider it. And since I prefer to bake more than cook the main meal, I look at desserts more often. And for desserts, if there are too many complicated steps, I let that one go by also.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> But the recipes are for home cooks, so that is also a factor. Ease of preo, time it takes, etc. I develop a lot of the recipes in my head before I take them to the kitchen.



Right, but since it's your job to develop recipes, of course you try lots of new ones. It's not the same.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Right, but since it's your job to develop recipes, of course you try lots of new ones. It's not the same.


I take exeption to that. I may get paid to test and develop recipes, but I am a home cook. The fact I get paid is because I am creative in the kitchen, have years' experience as a gardner and a very refined pallete and happened to connect with a company that needed s/one like me, doesn't mean that I sometimes don't have "meh" experiences. Today I am playing with a recipe my grandma made. Yes, I am upping it with ingredients she couldn't get in that remote town 18 miles south of the Canadian border in Northern MN, but I am using baker's ratio and hoping it takes me back to her kitchen. And the instructions are sketchy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2016)

Addie said:


> For me it is the list of ingredients. Too many ingredients, or very expensive ones, I don't even consider it. And since I prefer to bake more than cook the main meal, I look at desserts more often. And for desserts, if there are too many complicated steps, I let that one go by also.


That is one of the challenges I face when testing recipes--too many steps, too expensive, is there a way to simplify it? Is there a way to cut Costs? Is there a way to get this plated Faster?


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Right, but since it's your job to develop recipes, of course you try lots of new ones. It's not the same.



She doesn't "try" recipes, she "develops" recipes. Some of them come from old recipes, like her grandmother's handwritten ones. 

You are demeaning her work, efforts and intelligence.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I take exeption to that. I may get paid to test and develop recipes, but I am a home cook. The fact I get paid is because I am creative in the kitchen, have years' experience as a gardner and a very refined pallete and happened to connect with a company that needed s/one like me, doesn't mean that I sometimes don't have "meh" experiences.



I don't understand what you take exception to. I agree with all of those things. All I'm saying is that, when you say you try 10-15 new recipes a week, it's because you're developing them as part of your job. While you're a talented home cook, you're not doing that as a home cook. You're doing it as a professional.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2016)

Addie said:


> She doesn't "try" recipes, she "develops" recipes. Some of them come from old recipes, like her grandmother's handwritten ones.
> 
> You are demeaning her work, efforts and intelligence.



Actually, I'm complimenting her  

The question is, "how often do you *try* a new recipe," not "how many recipes do you develop for pay."


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, I'm complimenting her
> 
> The question is, "how often do you *try* a new recipe," not "how many recipes do you develop for pay."



If you had been following her past posts, you would know that she is trying old recipes. She has her grandmother's recipes and is trying to decipher them. Some are without directions. Only a list of ingredients. Whether she gets paid or not is not the point. She is trying out old recipes. Family recipes. 

You insult her efforts and then tell us you are complimenting her. You can't have it both ways. No wonder she has taken umbrage with what you are saying to her.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2016)

I try alot more recipes than I develop. Often I try one component...will this vinaigrette carry the flavour Profile? How difficult is it to poach a perfect egg Yolk? What I don't do is try someone else's recipe...I didn't colour in the lines as a child, either. I use recipes for inspiration, but I doubt a person could figure out my start point when tasting the final product. That's how I have always cooked. I don't make the same thing twice... Too many things to make, not enough time.:-o 3


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2016)

Addie said:


> If you had been following her past posts, you would know that she is trying old recipes. She has her grandmother's recipes and is trying to decipher them. Some are without directions. Only a list of ingredients. Whether she gets paid or not is not the point. She is trying out old recipes. Family recipes.
> 
> You insult her efforts and then tell us you are complimenting her. You can't have it both ways. No wonder she has taken umbrage with what you are saying to her.



Did you not sleep well, Addie? You sound like you could use a nap.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 6, 2016)

Addie said:


> For me it is the list of ingredients. Too many ingredients, or very expensive ones, I don't even consider it. And since I prefer to bake more than cook the main meal, I look at desserts more often. And for desserts, if there are too many complicated steps, I let that one go by also.



I too will skip over a recipe with too many ingredients if I'm just looking for something to try.  I will work with it if I'm after something specific.



CWS4322 said:


> That is one of the challenges I face when testing recipes--too many steps, too expensive, is there a way to simplify it? Is there a way to cut Costs? Is there a way to get this plated Faster?



I like this approach.  I've done the same on my own, partly for simplicity, but more often because there is an ingredient that I simply don't care for.  If I can make a substitution, or if it's something that won't really be missed, I run with that.


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Did you not sleep well, Addie? You sound like you could use a nap.



I sleep very well. I don't take naps. When I get up in the morning I am up until late at night. I require very little sleep. But thank you for caring about my health. You are most kind.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 6, 2016)

I Love taking naps  
And I love trying new recipes too.
Some are written, some trying to duplicate something i had at a restaurant.  Usually the latter, I try to do as soon after I had it, before I forget how it tastes.
Ill often, while eating something at a restaurant that I like, write the recipe on my phone ( while at the restaurant)  just trying to get a rough draft in my head for when I get home and actually try to make it.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 6, 2016)

I "try" new recipes BUT most times I use them (as Cap'n Jack says) as "guidelines". Sometimes I look at it and say HMMMM family won't like that ingredient so I toss it or exchange it for another ingredient.

I also don't make the same dish twice *UNLESS* it is a standard comfort dish etc. (IE chili, meatloaf, chicken soup ...) that family ask for often.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, I am paid to play with recipes. And yes that is fun. But that doesn't mean you can't play with your food. And love having the prof photographer Take pics of what I cook look amazing. She makes everthing look so frigging good. You'd think I was a good  cook looking at her pics.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Yes, I am paid to play with recipes. And yes that is fun. But that doesn't mean you can't play with your food. And love having the prof photographer Take pics of what I cook look amazing. She makes everthing look so frigging good. You'd think I was a good  cook looking at her pics.



I think it's a dream job  I have no doubt you're a good cook.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 6, 2016)

I apologize to everyone because I should have been clearer. I was just asking about recipes people hadn't made before. But I don't think it matters whether you're making new recipes you haven't tried before or experimenting with old ones you haven't tried before, it comes to the same thing in the end. And if you're getting paid to make new recipes like CWS, you're doing what the rest of us are doing, just on a larger scale. Same difference. 

I'm a big fan of easier and cheaper, but now that I broke the bank with all those spices that stare at me accusingly every time I walk into the kitchen, I look for recipes that need lots of "things" in them, but only as long as I have them, can afford to buy them if I don't, and will use them again. 

Unfortunately, saffron's out.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 7, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I apologize to everyone because I should have been clearer. I was just asking about recipes people hadn't made before. But I don't think it matters whether you're making new recipes you haven't tried before or experimenting with old ones you haven't tried before, it comes to the same thing in the end. And if you're getting paid to make new recipes like CWS, you're doing what the rest of us are doing, just on a larger scale. Same difference.
> 
> I'm a big fan of easier and cheaper, but now that I broke the bank with all those spices that stare at me accusingly every time I walk into the kitchen, I look for recipes that need lots of "things" in them, but only as long as I have them, can afford to buy them if I don't, and will use them again.
> 
> Unfortunately, saffron's out.



Saffron doesn't have to be out. Go to Trader Joe's. I got a small bottle (has a cork in the top) for a VERY good price. A small bottle goes a long way when all you need are several strands. Don't cheat yourself out of saffron. You can get Trader Joe foods on Amazon now. Not sure if they have saffron.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 7, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I try out two new recipes a month...most of the time I fall back on quick and easy favorites.  Right now I am working my way through a Mexican Cookbook.


I have gotten addicted to Mexican hot chocolate this winter...and I have been making smoked cactus chips. The cacti leaves are a pain to peel, but the smoked chips are so good. I buy something new to try when I have to shop for the week's recipes. I know all the specialty and ethnic stores in Ottawa. Thai Dill? Delicious in scrambled eggs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 7, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Saffron doesn't have to be out. Go to Trader Joe's. I got a small bottle (has a cork in the top) for a VERY good price. A small bottle goes a long way when all you need are several strands. Don't cheat yourself out of saffron. You can get Trader Joe foods on Amazon now. Not sure if they have saffron.


I was told to keep safron in the freezer. Ditto with fennugreek seeds and curry with fennugreek seeds in it. If you see methi (fennugreek leaves) they are delicious steamed and dry ones (and fresh if you can get them--they are available fresh now at the Indian Markets) add a nice top note to poultry, fish, and egg dishes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 7, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I try out two new recipes a month...most of the time I fall back on quick and easy favorites.  Right now I am working my way through a Mexican Cookbook.


Which cookbook? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of flying, so although I travel frequently, its usually within a few states.
Therefore, my way of " Traveling"  is trying new recipes from different cuisines, cultures, countries, regions .....

Getting whole new flavor profiles is the best, cause sometimes things get so routine, even if you have enough regular dishes that don't repeat for months.

Its fun to try new spices, or new ingredient combinations , or just some new fruit or vegetable that you may never have seen before.  Places like trader joes, whole foods, any specialty store (Mexican, Asian, Indian, Middle eastern) can provide new ingredients that will inspire a whole new direction.  

Sure, I wish I could visit some of these places first hand, but taking a culinary journey  by trying new recipes isn't too bad either , which is why I try at least once a week to do something I've never done before.

(the internet also makes it quite a bit easier than the good old days, but then again, it was a lot of fun ' working for it' too)


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I have gotten addicted to Mexican hot chocolate this winter...and I have been making smoked cactus chips. The cacti leaves are a pain to peel, but the smoked chips are so good. I buy something new to try when I have to shop for the week's recipes. I know all the specialty and ethnic stores in Ottawa. Thai Dill? Delicious in scrambled eggs.



When I lived in Texas, the woman across the street asked me if I was going to harvest all the cactus growing in my yard. I told her she was welcome to them. She collected everyone of them. Then she tried to show me how she used them. I am not fond of prickly cactus thorns stabbing me. She had special gloves she wore when she had a lot to prepare. But as a rule she just handled them with her bare hands.


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> I'm not a big fan of flying, so although I travel frequently, its usually within a few states.
> Therefore, my way of " Traveling"  is trying new recipes from different cuisines, cultures, countries, regions .....
> 
> Getting whole new flavor profiles is the best, cause sometimes things get so routine, even if you have enough regular dishes that don't repeat for months.
> ...



Unfortunately as I have allowed old age to creep up on me, my tummy has not been very kind to me. So now my diet is somewhat limited to the demands of my tummy and digestive system.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Which cookbook? Curious minds want to know.



I got it at Costco...it's called, MEXICO The Cookbook, by Margarita Carrillo Arronte.  Put out by Phaidon Press.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 7, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I think it's a dream job  I have no doubt you're a good cook.


I think of food all the time. I "cook" in my sleep, when I am vacuuming, when I am cooking. It doesn't mean I cook all the time, but I think about food all the time. It doesn't pay as much as I like, but it keeps my brain engaged.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2016)

So do I. With the neuropathy in my feet, I can't do as much as I'd like, but think about it and read about it a lot.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 7, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got it at Costco...it's called, MEXICO The Cookbook, by Margarita Carrillo Arronte.  Put out by Phaidon Press.


So which recipes have knocked your purple socks off?


----------



## Zagut (Feb 7, 2016)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> I can't give you a hard and fast number. But whenever I have the energy, I have a very very very very VERY very very very very long list of recipes I want to try.
> I will NEVER get around to actually trying even a tenth of what I have bookmarked, but a girl/guy can dream, can't she? LOL!


 

Add a few very's and I might stay behind you enough to see your taillights. 


I want to attempt "oh so much" but time and expense causes me to fall back on tried and true.

I'm not unhappy with what I eat but I'd love to expand it as best I can.

You know the story. "The grass is always greener."


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 7, 2016)

Just once, then its not new any more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> So which recipes have knocked your purple socks off?



Homemade enchilada sauces, empanadas.  The different spice blends from each state in Mexico.  They all have things unique to the area.  Made a to die for Ceviche, I loved it, Shrek wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Homemade enchilada sauces, empanadas.  The different spice blends from each state in Mexico.  They all have things unique to the area.  Made a to die for Ceviche, I loved it, Shrek wouldn't touch it.




I'm on my way to WY.  Love a good ceviche


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 7, 2016)

I'll hang with Shrek.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm on my way to WY.  Love a good ceviche


Wait for me, Dawg!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I'll hang with Shrek.



I'll drop him off on my way to Denver...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm on my way to WY.  Love a good ceviche





CWS4322 said:


> Wait for me, Dawg!



Let me know when you will be here, I'll get the guest room set up.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2016)

I wake up, grab my first cup of coffee, take care of a few morning necessities and sit down at the computer. This is the first thread I open.

What a great way to start out the day. Lots of funny banter between friends. Thank you for starting my day off with a laugh or two.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 9, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I think of food all the time. I "cook" in my sleep, when I am vacuuming, when I am cooking. It doesn't mean I cook all the time, but I think about food all the time. It doesn't pay as much as I like, but it keeps my brain engaged.


I think of food most of the time.  Right after dinner some nights, I'll ask Himself if he thinks "this" would make a good meal for later in the week. His response? "How can you think of food? You just ate!" Um, yeah, but I'll need to cook again tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 9, 2016)

I am constantly trying new recipes; however, I rarely follow them to the letter. I often just look at a picture, skim the recipe and do my own thing! Or I will just come up with something new.

Because of all our allergies and health issues, it is hard to find recipes that "fit". Plus, I was always having to come up with new dishes for catering so I have gotten in the habit of changing things up on a regular basis.


----------

